# decoy spreads



## sniper88 (Apr 19, 2003)

I live in grand forks and i love to hunt ducks and geese. my stepdad and i go out to petersburg alot for ducks and geese and my friend and I just bout a dozen decoys from cabelas. and i am kinda new to setting up decoys because i have only hunted with duck decoys before and we only have 6 so i wanted to know if anyone knew of a website or could help me and tell me some good land spreads for geese for only about 1 or 2 dozen decoys. I also would like to know some good spreads for 1 to 2 dozen duck decoys on water. thanks
sincerely 
matt(15 yrs. old)


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Matt-
I live in Grand Forks and hunt the same area you do. For out there, you can kill ducks and geese out of 2 dozen goose decoys. Just set them up the way the birds were sitting the night b4 and sit on the downwind edge. For example, if the geese were in a field sitting tight together or in family flocks. This time of year you will see more family flocks, however as the migrants move and the temp drops, these birds will all group up and get wise-(more eyes, shot at more). I suggest use what you got and hunt for them any way you can afford. But your on the right track. Pick up some silos, or make some. Check out other websites, you might also make or purchase a ground blind. Avery, Final Approach, or others. You picked the right site, Chris has some great articles for the beginner looking to grow. Drop me a line if you have any ?s.
[email protected]
Blake


----------

